# traps for sale



## dullbroadhead (Jan 29, 2006)

have not traped in a long time, traps are taking up needed space. e-mail for a list. would like to make someone a deal on whole lot! bob


----------



## first7pointer (Jan 23, 2006)

what types of traps


Ryan


----------



## dullbroadhead (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry having trouble sending list. as soon as I figure it out I will send to all whom requested it. bob


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm interested in what you have. Please pm me a list.


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

please pm a list also thanks


----------



## johndeerehunter (Jan 1, 2006)

plese send me a list also.were in mid michigan are you at?


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I would like to see what you have available. Thanks

-Bob


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Add me to the list also, I'd be interested in the whole lot. JJ


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

please PM me the list as well thanks


----------



## steelhead1 (Jan 2, 2005)

Sent you an email.


----------



## dullbroadhead (Jan 29, 2006)

*BRAND​*​​*QTY​*​​*MODEL​*​​*PRICE EACH​*​​*TOTAL​*​​unknown​​18​​110​​$2.00​​$36.00​​unknown​​12​​pipe ring 110​​$2.00​​$24.00​​Victor​​36​​220​​$6.25​​$225.00​​Victor​​3​​160​​$5.80​​$17.40​​unkown​​2​​330​​$10.00​​$20.00​​Victor​​29​​#1 stoploss​​$4.70​​$136.30​​Blake & Lamb​​8​​#1 stoploss​​$4.70​​$37.60​​Northwoods ?​​8​​#1 coil stoploss​​$2.50​​$20.00​​Northwoods​​12​​#1 coilspring​​$2.50​​$30.00​​Victor​​6​​#1 Jump​​$4.00​​$24.00​​Victor​​1​​#1 double long spring​​$4.00​​$4.00​​Victor​​1​​#11/2 double long srping​​$4.00​​$4.00​​Victor​​1​​#11/2 single long spring​​$2.00​​$2.00​​Helfrich​​8​​#11/2 coilspring​​$10.00​​$80.00​​Victor​​15​​#11/2 coilspring old style​​$3.40​​$51.00​​Northwoods?​​7​​#11/2 coilspring 4 coil​​$3.75​​$26.25​​Montgomery​​13​​#11/2 coilspring​​$3.75​​$48.75​​Victor​​15​​#11/2 coilspring​​$3.75​​$56.25​​Victor​​52​​#13/4 coilspring​​$4.95​​$257.40​​Northwoods?​​12​​#2 coilspring​​$4.15​​$49.80​​Onida-Victor​​4​​#4 double longspring​​$12.00​​$48.00​​Victor​​3​​#1 single coilspring​​$2.50​​$7.50​​Unknown​​11​​Drags with 6 feet of chain​​$2.00​​$22.00​​
46​​Rebar stakes 1/2"​​$1.00​​$46.00​​
47​​Rebar stakes 3/8"​​$1.00​​$47.00​​
1​​Fleshing beam​​$16.00​​$16.00​​
1​​Pack basket​​$15.00​​$15.00​​
1​​Burner for dyeing traps​​$20.00​​$20.00​​
?​​Trap dye​​$1.00​​$0.00​​Necker Knife​​1​​Fleshing knife​​$30.00​​$30.00​​Strechers wire​​30​​muskrat​​$1.25​​$37.50​​Strechers wire​​8​​opposum​​$2.00​​$16.00​​Strechers wire​​5​​racoon​​$2.00​​$10.00​​Strechers wire​​1​​fox​​$2.00​​$2.00​​Strechers wood​​5​​mink​​$2.50​​$12.50​​Strechers wood​​8​​racoon​​$5.00​​$40.00​​Strechers wood​​3​​big racoon​​$5.00​​$15.00​​Strechers wood​​3​​adjustable fox​​$8.00​​$24.00​​


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

dullbroadhead,

I'll take all the Montgomery and Northwoods 1 1/2 coilspring traps. Where are you located I may be able to pick them up. Matter of fact I'll take all the 1 1/2 coils except the Helfrich. Those are a little steep for my taste.

Joe


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i will take the #2 cs northwoods and the necker knife.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

If I wasnt so far away I would take you up on the basket and the fleshing beam.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I'll take the 110's, pack basket and fleshing beam.
Frostbite


----------



## dullbroadhead (Jan 29, 2006)

still some traps left.


----------



## books (Jan 6, 2005)

Sent you a Pm

books


----------



## Wileylew (Feb 11, 2006)

I would take all the helfritch .Thanks


----------



## N2Trappin (Feb 11, 2006)

I sent you an email and a pm awhile ago about the helfrich traps. Send me an email to figure shipping thanks. What else do you have left?


----------



## Donnie (Feb 11, 2006)

still got the Helfrich`s?


----------

